# Help with Power Query Error - The Index is outside the bounds of the record



## zestyphresh (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi, i'm pretty new to Power Query (although loving it already) and i've come across this error a few times when Removing columns. Some times starting the query again has resolved it (probably as it is referencing another query that had been amended) but i've tried that a few times to no avail. 

This particular query is a reference to another query that contains a few custom columns. The new query only has a few stages - a couple of column filters and then a few sorts followed by the offending step which is removing all the unnecessary columns. The Sort step does involve some of the then removed columns but i'm not sure if this is causing the problem? Unfortunately google isn't really helping on this error!


----------



## Matt Allington (Aug 7, 2015)

I had e same error yesterday. I sent a frown to the dev team and they responded. I think it is a bug. I suggest you send a frown too as t may help them fix the problem


----------



## k_haj (Dec 12, 2017)

I got this error also and I found a solution.  My issue was with deleting columns and getting this error so I added an Index column THEN deleted the desired columns as well as the index column (last column to be deleted).  The result is a table with the fields I want and no errors.


----------



## hydromac (Apr 1, 2019)

k_haj said:


> I got this error also and I found a solution.  My issue was with deleting columns and getting this error so I added an Index column THEN deleted the desired columns as well as the index column (last column to be deleted).  The result is a table with the fields I want and no errors.



The problem occurs when the table from which we import data into the power query has at least integrity constraints with the dictionary table. When there is one connection, there is no problem. Therefore, you need to delete unnecessary connections in MS ACCESS without creating a new indexing column. Best wishes.


----------

